# My newest SW fish



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I got this Mandarin Gobie from a forum member who was downsizing, he's a beauty. :bigsmile::bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

wow , is it an ORA mandarin? is it eating frozen mysis ?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I would get one if they ate mysis, totally would, but I'm affraid they're too difficult for my level of commitment atm.

Absolutely beauty of a fish you've got there man!

-Chris


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I would get one if they ate mysis, totally would, but I'm affraid they're too difficult for my level of commitment atm.
> 
> Absolutely beauty of a fish you've got there man!
> 
> -Chris


Same here


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

J&L had some from ORA ,they were pellet trained! but they were 50$ not 14$!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

This guy pecks away at mysis etc. if it happens to land next to him, otherwise he searches out copods. I just started a 5 g refugium and put a 6 oz. bottle of Live Tigger pods
in , hopefully they will breed for lots of food for my 6 line wrasse and the Mandarin as well.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

if it dose not eat mysis or brine shrimp , you are trouble ! you have to train it to take frozen food otherwise it lot of work! even if it take frozen you have to spot feed still lot of work. but thats the price you have to pay to keep this beauty


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Most of them will take frozen and if they don't I find it usually takes a week or so of spot feeding to get them on frozen


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One of my favorite fish and one of the first I had for years. Tried two recently and no luck.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like an underwater humming bird


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Mine has been doing well for at least 10 months now. I don't ever have to spot feed him and still seems to find pods to eat. I can't really tell but when I drop freeze dried cyclopeeze in the tank I think he may be acting it. Hard to tell. 

I also have a 6 line and a scooter blenny... All have been doing very well. 90 gallon with a 75 gallon sump.

I actually made a rubble pile in the back corner of the tank for pods to hide. Not sure if this has contributed to my population but who knows.... It is worth a shot.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

arash53 said:


> if it dose not eat mysis or brine shrimp , you are trouble ! you have to train it to take frozen food otherwise it lot of work! even if it take frozen you have to spot feed still lot of work. but thats the price you have to pay to keep this beauty


What's the best method to spot feed with?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Trun of the powerhead and pumps , and feed it with turkey baster, start with brine shrimp and slowly mix with mysis.they are really smart after couple days when sees turkey baster comes to eat.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The other method is using a small jar , put it some where he hangs out and put food inside the jar with turkey baster.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing fish Laurie!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad you were finally able to get the Mandarin goby. They are beautiful fish but I always prefer to buy one out of someone's tank, rather than from the LFS.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Glad you were finally able to get the Mandarin goby. They are beautiful fish but I always prefer to buy one out of someone's tank, rather than from the LFS.


Love this little guy, he seems very friendly his eyes move individually from one another, very  cool. Thanks for putting me in touch with Carol, he is very special that's for sure. :bigsmile:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

OooOoOOoOOOoooooOOooo *stares


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have one of these guys and ity eats mysis shrimp and nls pellots even got my wild caught falco hawkfish and starry blenny to eat pellets


----------

